# Bret Favre



## smokinstevo27 (Oct 23, 2010)

Bret Favre's wife was interviewed recently and said that the nude pics were meant to be sent to her. She went on to say "You know Bret, they were intercepted."


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## mr mac (Oct 24, 2010)

solaryellow said:


>


Who's Brent?!?


----------



## roklimo (Oct 24, 2010)

Mr Mac said:


> Who's Brent?!?


That's the point...  they already forgot him


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2010)

Brent might be how he really spells Brett.

Just like his pronouncing Favre like "Farve".

I think he did that because the proper pronunciation would be Fav Ray, which is how they pronounce the perfume Favre'.

The original joke on this thread should not be a joke. I don't know about the rest of the country, but around here they call him "Put it up for grabs Fav Ray".

Still gotta give him credit for long time survival.

Bear


----------



## eman (Oct 24, 2010)

I just wish he would retire and make it 2 the HOF . The value of my cards would go up then


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Oct 24, 2010)

I thought it was harmless


Bearcarver said:


> Brent might be how he really spells Brett.
> 
> Just like his pronouncing Favre like "Farve".
> 
> ...


----------



## mr mac (Oct 25, 2010)

I get it now.  I'm a little slow and, according to the wife, dumber than a sack of hammers at times!


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 25, 2010)

I enjoyed Brett's performance last night.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2010)

solaryellow said:


> I enjoyed Brett's performance last night.




I missed it---Was he on Dancing with the stars, or was it a comedy act?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 25, 2010)

No it wasn't dancing he has quit that years ago. But I do hear that he is doing the Tippy Toes Tango in Mississippi  from time to time. Mama can shoot her gun NOW


----------



## old school (Oct 25, 2010)

Being from WI I'm a GB fan.  Was nice to be on the receiving end of one of those crazy Brent interceptions FINALLY


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 25, 2010)

He was giving away free interceptions all night long. Billy Mays couldn't have done it better. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Bearcarver said:


> I missed it---Was he on Dancing with the stars, or was it a comedy act?


----------

